# Why are philosophical ruminations common among DPers?



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

I got to thinking today about how during my experiences with DP/DR, I have always been having some philosophical ruminations running in the back ground that cause anxiety. I recall seeing quite a few posts on this forum about other people with DP having philosophical ruminations too. I was wondering, what are the themes of your ruminations just for interest? Mine seem to be about the flow of TIME and how we perceive it, what IS time basically. What have you thought about when you have ruminated??


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

snowcat3030 said:


> I got to thinking today about how during my experiences with DP/DR, I have always been having some philosophical ruminations running in the back ground that cause anxiety. I recall seeing quite a few posts on this forum about other people with DP having philosophical ruminations too. I was wondering, what are the themes of your ruminations just for interest? Mine seem to be about the flow of TIME and how we perceive it, what IS time basically. What have you thought about when you have ruminated??


Hi, I get this a lot with my DP.

Mine are often to do with the nature of existance, the human soul / spirit. Sometimes the flow of time, the infinacy of space and how I fit into it.

It's like when DP comes all of a sudden a load of stuff that you have always taken for granted or never really thought about, become the focus of your attention - sometimes in an obsessive fashion causing a lot of anxiety and fuelling the DP. I think the only way to deal with these thoughts is to try and mentally put them in a box marked DP symptoms, try to accept them as part of it, and let them go - and they will stop once the DP starts to lift. I have found that dwelling on such thoughts and looking for answers that often don't exist often send me into a sweaty panic and worsen the DP symptoms.

DP sucks







nut on the theme of the flow of time, I am dragging myself out of the house shortly to go and watch a re-release of back to the future at the cinema. Hopefully with minimal panic attacks, and anxiety


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

snowcat3030 said:


> I got to thinking today about how during my experiences with DP/DR, I have always been having some philosophical ruminations running in the back ground that cause anxiety. I recall seeing quite a few posts on this forum about other people with DP having philosophical ruminations too. I was wondering, what are the themes of your ruminations just for interest? Mine seem to be about the flow of TIME and how we perceive it, what IS time basically. What have you thought about when you have ruminated??


Time screws up my head aswell, I hate that there are stuff that we are simply unable to understand, I feel like I need to know everything or else life doesn't make sense, which gets me anxious/depressed/scared at the same time


----------



## darkglasses (Oct 2, 2010)

Might be for the same reason that people get philosophical after particularly heavy trips on dissociative drugs. Ego death, or whatever. It makes you feel more mortal. Especially if you're young enough to where you've never really thought about things like that seriously.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

Sometimes when my DP gets bad I start having the intense unreal feeling and I begin thinking I'm in my own hell and everything around me is made up in my mind. I know it's ridiculus, but sometimes the thoughts are hard to control.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've always been a bit of a philosophizer. But when DP started I went through a period where I'd obsessively think about these things and HAD to get an answer. I still philosophize about these things but they don't give me anxiety anymore. Common things I think about are how the brain works, whether reality is an objective thing or just something our minds create, and whether there's a meaning to doing anything in life(nihilism).


----------



## ROBO (Jul 29, 2010)

sometimes I cant understand how people live without questioning those philosophical question.
well,maybe any one ask him self in some point of their life, but why are we so obsessed about it and they not?

i keep question myself specially about creation of things, and infinity.
like, what the hell created me? and what am I besides material and atoms?
or.. everyone ask them self where they go when they die.. but what about where we were before we were born?
what was i for example 2000 years ago?









argg.. hate this
the best to do is to say to your self... "ok Reuben, there are things that you dont know and youll never know, just live your life..." but it doesn't help always.
wish there was a pill that raise philosophical ruminations from our minds.. like the red (or blue, cant remember) pill that Neo didn't take in The Matrix haha.


----------

